# Eclipse 29g lighting/retro kits?



## JerryB (May 4, 2005)

Hi all, any one ever put a retro kit on an eclipse 29 gallon? It only comes with 2x 24 watt bulbs and thats just not enough (in my oppinion) to grow plants like I want to.

Any info would be great!


----------



## AZFIsh1 (Dec 29, 2004)

Google will come up with a few DIY articles on it. I went a different way and used some "L" brakcets to mount a 55 watt PC retro in the space between the stock lighting and the filter area.


----------



## JerryB (May 4, 2005)

Cool, thats what I want to hear, that was going to be my next question if any one has done that, where did you mount the balast?


----------



## AZFIsh1 (Dec 29, 2004)

I mounted the ballast under the tank. if you use an electronic ballast and ground it properly remote mounting is no trouble at all.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I used an [COLOR=DarkRed]www.AHSupply.com[/COLOR] retrofit for my Eclipse. I had to trim their excellent reflector a little and I was able to use the stock on/off switch. Current USA ([COLOR=DarkRed]www.currentusa.com[/COLOR]) has some retrofit units made especially for the Eclipse hood but the come with a 50/50 bulb for marine and reef use. If you want to grow live freshwater plants, you'll have to buy a plant bulb also. The AHSupply 1 x 65w kit was the cheapest way for me to go because I could get only the bulb that I wanted and not have a bulb that I couldn't use. You can view the Current USA kits at their web site and also at: www.marineandreef.com. I hope this sheds a little light on the subject.


----------



## owengibson (Apr 21, 2005)

I retrofitted mine with a 2 x 13 watt " mechanics wand " from Wally world. Cost me 25$. I cut out the filter to make it fit 

My bacopa started pearling the first day!

Who needs that crappy filter anyway if you can have more light 

I'll post a pic when I have more time....


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I used an www.AHSupply.com retrofit for my Eclipse. I had to trim their excellent reflector a little and I was able to use the stock on/off switch. Current USA (www.currentusa.com) has some retrofit units made especially for the Eclipse hood but the come with a 50/50 bulb for marine and reef use. If you want to grow live freshwater plants, you'll have to buy a plant bulb also. The AHSupply 1 x 65w kit was the cheapest way for me to go because I could get only the bulb that I wanted and not have a bulb that I couldn't use. You can view the Current USA kits at their web site and also at: http://www.marineandreef.com/shoppro/power_CUEclipse.htm and http://www.marineandreef.com/info/lightingchart.html and also http://www.marineandreef.com/shoppro/power_sunpaq.html.
I hope this sheds a little light on the subject. ( I couldn't get the lighting chart to work for some reason but you can navigate to it from the other www.marineandreef.com sites.)


----------



## JerryB (May 4, 2005)

Can any of you post a pic of how you did it? I'm assuming you took out the stock lighting fixture.

I'm maybe leaning towards the 1 x55w pc retro kit and put it between the stock hood and the filter thing, but the only thing that worries me is the moisture.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

These pictures are for an Eclipse 1 Single Light. This was easier to use than a twin light unit but there's no reason that it wouldn't work. Just center things up. Moisture is not a problem because you use the stock clear cover. AHSupply will not recommend this retrofit though.
http://www.plantgeek.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3662


----------

